# RIP. Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

After 14 years sad to see it go out of print but my co editor just took the last copies. If you find any at RHB or elsewhere grab it as it is now unavailable from Naphtali Press. So I guess that means it is formally out of print.
http://www.naphtali.com/products-pa...ernment-by-sundry-ministers-of-london-c-1646/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 6, 2009)

I have my copy. I will not give it away like I do so many of my other books, now. I have read a lot of it also.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just bought it from RHB. Didn't know it was going out of print, I would've bought sooner. Got it for 17.99 with s/h


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

I didn't know it either until today. If I can get it done I would like to revise the text and reissue it in a new edition; but I can't say when that would be.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2009)

... So.... Does this mean that the value of my pristine copy just skyrocketed?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

What ever the market will bear... If you have the hardback, that was really nice (only 200 made).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> What ever the market will bear... If you have the hardback, that was really nice (only 200 made).



Yep, I do!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 6, 2009)

Not that I'm wanting to sell it... I just wanted to know if I should now consider it an investment and go put it in a safe deposit box to be sold in case I get fired and need money.


----------



## Wayne (Nov 6, 2009)

Chris, If memory serves, in the 19th century printing of this book, there was an appendix of several sections that you chose not to print in your edition. Was that material judged inferior or erroneous in any part, or was there some other reason for not including it (again, if my memory is correct--I don't have a copy of your edition in front of me).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

Wayne,
The addenda were extracts from other authors on church polity as well as from Owen. We were not reprinting that edition (though we used it as a check for the section not in the first edition; but in the third revised by Calamy) and there was really no reason to include it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 6, 2009)

That's too bad. It's a very good book.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

I should think someone should always want it because the work is well regarded and the NP edition of it should hold value; maybe it would get right now $50 or $60? 



SolaScriptura said:


> Not that I'm wanting to sell it... I just wanted to know if I should now consider it an investment and go put it in a safe deposit box to be sold in case I get fired and need money.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 6, 2009)

David Hall would like to keep it available but we need time to work on it; maybe pair it with Divine Right of the Gospel Ministry (the two jus divinum books of the London Provincial Assembly would make a nice big volume; but lots of work to get DRGM up to publish worthy).


Semper Fidelis said:


> That's too bad. It's a very good book.


----------

